# Stabbing pains above belly button?



## Kess

I've been having sharp stabbing pains above my belly button now and again. When they're there, if I move/stretch in certain ways, they get a lot worse and make me gasp. Anyone know what it is or have had it too? I seem to recall getting it earlier on in pregnancy, but I can't really remember. I've rung my midwife but I've had to leave a message. I'm getting worried, and now DH is stressing too. It feels too high up to be the baby though, I mean, the top of my womb is still below my belly button. Anyone advise?


----------



## glaciergirl

I have also had very sharp pains and was worried I had an ectopic preg. At my early scan they didn't find anything unusual but they said very sharp pains are a result of your internal organs moving and adjusting around as your uterus changes shape. At 19 weeks things must be changing rapidly! Still worth going in to have a scan for it though.


----------



## Kess

My MW got back to me last night and said that's exactly what it is! She said the uterus can "catch" on the inside of the abdomen, which can cause sharp pain. And in pushing my organs out the way it can cause pain too, especially if anything is going on with that organ at the time it's being squished. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------

